# Flying Crown Molding



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

HI ! I am struggling with this flying crown molding. We just bought the house so the millwork was already present. It was originally painted the same color as the walls. I just recently painted them the same color as the rest of my trim. Not sure how I feel about it... Keep it or paint it back? Or change it completely? Any opinions are greatly appreciated. Im open to all design suggestions. Thanks!!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I rather like the white.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ditto. The contrast makes it stand out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Either or would be fine for me.You best just go with what she wants.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also prefer the white. The thing to remember is a contrasting color brings attention to it, same color as the wall makes it disappear a little.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like what you did…I would keep that big wide trim molding over the FP wall the same color as the wall…when I look at it painted white that - is all I see in the room.
I like the floor molding and the window molding white like you
have it. And what does your wife say, her opinion is the most important


----------



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> I like what you did…I would keep that big wide trim molding over the FP wall the same color as the wall…when I look at it painted white that - is all I see in the room.
> I like the floor molding and the window molding white like you
> have it. And what does your wife say, her opinion is the most important


Haha - I am the wife! HE loves it. Still figuring out how I feel about it.
Thanks for all your comments


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

haaa…I just assumed you were the husband…we only have a few women posters on this forum and they are all spectacular, amazing, astonishing, and smart, and contribute much to this forum! Let us know what you decide to do! 🤗


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> spectacular, amazing, astonishing, and smart,


Getting carried away a little, are we, Joann ??


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, not at all…I speak for all the spectacular, amazing, astonishing and smart women who are the members of this forum. Women contribute immensely to the lives of all men 

Without us, all you would require is an old recliner, a light above it with a pull chain, a fridge filled with beer and a TV…
Women have enriched your very being, and bring _purpose to your lives._

purpose:
_the reason for which something is done or created or for which something exists._


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> Without us, all you would require is an old recliner, a light above it with a pull chain, a fridge filled with beer and a TV…


And...

We do appreciate all of you.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> And...
> 
> We do appreciate all of you.


💕🥰💕👍


----------



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

Hahaaa y'all are hilarious! 
Not to beat a dead horse but:
I was just thinking - maybe if I paint above the molding white as well it might work better? Kind of bring down the intensity of the thick molding while still adding interest to the room. Thoughts?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think so. I like the differentiation between the ceiling and the gable end, with the accent of the crown in the middle. I think if you painted the top, it would all blend and it would lose character.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Painting the top of the gable wall white would make the room brighter but you would also somewhat loose that feature as it will kind of blend in with the ceiling.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, give this some thought…how about painting both the wide molding over the window, as well as the molding over the fireplace wall a lighter shade of the same grey….just a little
bit lighter…
Just a quart of paint should be enough.


----------



## nickisix (5 mo ago)

I like that idea! Going to give it a whirl this weekend


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

nickisix said:


> I like that idea! Going to give it a whirl this weekend


👍


----------



## jaums (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd say having all of the moulding the same lighter shade than the walls, or white, would give a sense of unity (which is satisfying, reassuring) and makes that nice detailing show up more. Is the fireplace mantle & surround painted? If so I'd give it the same color as the moulding, adding to the unity & making it stand out--it's a very nice detail to have, take advantage of it. And, you didn't ask about this, so forgive me, but to my eye the art piece on the mantle seems over sized & out of proportion for the fireplace. It seems to be competing rather than enhancing. Maybe trade it with the smaller piece on the wall?


----------

